# Medical Standards



## s54w

Does anyone have an updated link for this information; particularly for vision?

I have searched a bit and have found nothing that was recent.

Did my medical today and came back with CV3 and a request to have an eye exam from my optometrist; disqualified as a combat engineer but not sure if I can maybe make it as an infantry soldier.

Thanks in advance,
appreciate it!


----------



## PuckChaser

The CFP 154 is offline for updating, but that will tell you what the enrollment standard for every trade is. CV3 does limit you with a lot of trades, however.


----------



## s54w

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The CFP 154 is offline for updating, but that will tell you what the enrollment standard for every trade is. CV3 does limit you with a lot of trades, however.



Thanks for the reply; how long has it been offline?

I honestly didn't think I'd get CV3...was more worried about my far-sightedness.  I knew I was slightly green-red colour blind but had no idea it would affect my medical so greatly.


----------



## mariomike

s54w said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply; how long has it been offline?



Since at least 2013-07-23.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page


----------



## s54w

mariomike said:
			
		

> Since at least 2013-07-23.
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page



Great I'll send them an email; thanks!


----------



## nn1988

medicineman said:
			
		

> Despite the CV category for infantry being CV3, I believe it's preferred that you don't have colour vision deficits.  And since snipers are infanteers, well take it from there.
> 
> MM



Hello,

This was back in 2008 but just for reference... 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37585.0.html

Also, "The current CF vision standard for new recruits covers only near and far visual acuity and colour 
vision. The general entry standard for far visual acuity is a minimum of 6/9 corrected in the better 
eye and 6/60 corrected in the other eye. " 
- source [Occupational limitations and current standards], Defence R&D Canada, 2011

Thanks


----------



## s54w

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> This was back in 2008 but just for reference...
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37585.0.html
> 
> Also, "The current CF vision standard for new recruits covers only near and far visual acuity and colour
> vision. The general entry standard for far visual acuity is a minimum of 6/9 corrected in the better
> eye and 6/60 corrected in the other eye. "
> - source [Occupational limitations and current standards], Defence R&D Canada, 2011
> 
> Thanks



Thanks, I read that and a few other (older) threads, which is why I had some hopes that I could go into a combat arms trade with a CV3.


Edit - I was emailed back the form with all the information, thanks for all your help guys.

If anyone reading this thread also wants to see this forum feel free to PM me for it if the website has not been updated yet.


----------



## George Wallace

Medical Standards (CFP-154) - Annex E

*Minimum Medical Standards* for
Officers/Non-Commissioned

Military Occupation Code (MOC)
Military Occupational Structure Identification (MOSID)




[Above link dated 2012-10-31]


----------



## Cyrius007

Can someone explain all the letter meaning? I have V1 CV1 H1 G2 O2 A 5, I'm already in, but never knew what are those letter... lol ( maybe I did learn it, but I don't remember.)


----------



## nn1988

Cyrius007 said:
			
		

> Can someone explain all the letter meaning? I have V1 CV1 H1 G2 O2 A 5, I'm already in, but never knew what are those letter... lol ( maybe I did learn it, but I don't remember.)



Check <a href="http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html#new">this</a>


----------



## CombatDoc

Cyrius007 said:
			
		

> Can someone explain all the letter meaning? I have V1 CV1 H1 G2 O2 A 5, I'm already in, but never knew what are those letter... lol ( maybe I did learn it, but I don't remember.)


Those letters in your med category = GTG.


----------



## VayneAtrius

Hey, I was hoping to inquire about the Common Enrollment Medical Standards. I went to the sticky, and I've searched they describe the Medical/Physical aspect of the enrollment but the links such as this one http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/default-eng.asp is broken. I get an HTTP error.

I'm mainly asking it's past the hours the recruitment center is open so I can't really call and ask, but I've been scheduled for my medical and physical next week. So I wanted to look through what the common enrollment medical standards were. I would appreciate an answer here as it would be sooner, but if needed I'll wait till tomorrow. I'm mainly curious since I've read about self-harm on here but it doesn't really give a definite answer so I thought it may be listed on what sort of self-harm would disqualify you in the common enrollment medical standards. I'm 22 and the most recent self-harm scar was from when I was 17, I'm past that stage but sadly it was quite deep and it was located near the top of my arm so even after many years it still looks pink, as if it was a recent scar. I know you guys can't tell me if this would disqualify me, but I hope you can possibly link me a working link of the Common Enrollment Medical Standards. I have no intention of lying when I do go for my physical and medical, I've been told by people to say it's a brand or a removed tattoo, but I'm just not willing to lie.

I'm currently trying to enlist into the Canadian Armed Forces under the Navy Branch. I'm not sure if the occupation you are trying to enlist under plays a part with the enrollment standards but I'm trying to get in as a Electrical Technician, Weapons Engineer Technician, and Marine Engineer. I thank you in advance for reading my message, and I appreciate any response I receive.


----------



## mariomike

VayneAtrius said:
			
		

> I'm mainly curious since I've read about self-harm on here but it doesn't really give a definite answer so I thought it may be listed on what sort of self-harm would disqualify you in the common enrollment medical standards. I'm 22 and the most recent self-harm scar was from when I was 17, I'm past that stage but sadly it was quite deep and it was located near the top of my arm so even after many years it still looks pink, as if it was a recent scar.



Joining with Self-Inflicted Scars?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/106208.0


----------



## VayneAtrius

Thanks! That thread was more helpful then the ones I had found while searching.


----------



## mariomike

VayneAtrius said:
			
		

> Thanks! That thread was more helpful then the ones I had found while searching.



You are welcome, and good luck!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page


----------



## InBound

I just completed my interview. I have my medical coming up in ten days. However, I am nervous about my medical history. My concerns are: 

Concerns:
- Diagnosed with Chron's in 2009
- Put on anti-inflammatories for 3 months
- Once three months passed, taken off meds and have been symptom and med - free since
- I am in complete remission and have been for almost 10 years now
- I could have my doctor sign off on it if needed saying I am deployable

Again, I have searched these forums and other forums endlessly, finding two answers. Either it's an automatic DQ and I'll never get in to my dream career, or they'll ask for extra paper work to be completed by my doctor and gastroenteurologist (Chron's doctor) stating that I've been symptom-free for almost 10 years and that I am fit for service. Can some one please let me know, am I going to be DQ'd or do I have a chance? Any help would be appreciated. Good luck to every one in the process. Thanks.


----------



## Loachman

Nobody here can tell you whether you will be accepted or not. The only way to know is to continue with the recruiting process and see what happens.



			
				InBound said:
			
		

> I could have my doctor sign off on it if needed saying I am deployable





			
				InBound said:
			
		

> ... my doctor and gastroenteurologist (Chron's doctor) stating that ... I am fit for service.



Your current doctor has no say regarding your deployability or fitness for service.


----------



## medicineman

Loachman said:
			
		

> Your current doctor has no say regarding your deployability or fitness for service.



What he said...your doc can attest to your past treatment and current lack of it though.  The RMO may want to hear from your GI doc as well if you have one.

MM


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

InBound said:
			
		

> I just completed my interview. I have my medical coming up in ten days. However, I am nervous about my medical history. My concerns are:
> 
> Concerns:
> - Diagnosed with Chron's in 2009
> - Put on anti-inflammatories for 3 months
> - Once three months passed, taken off meds and have been symptom and med - free since
> - I am in complete remission and have been for almost 10 years now
> - I could have my doctor sign off on it if needed saying I am deployable
> 
> Again, I have searched these forums and other forums endlessly, finding two answers. Either it's an automatic DQ and I'll never get in to my dream career, or they'll ask for extra paper work to be completed by my doctor and gastroenteurologist (Chron's doctor) stating that I've been symptom-free for almost 10 years and that I am fit for service. Can some one please let me know, am I going to be DQ'd or do I have a chance? Any help would be appreciated. Good luck to every one in the process. Thanks.



You're Chrons free now, living a perfectly healthy civilian life; however, military rations, training stress, etc.  Could very easily retrigger you.


----------



## InBound

I appreciate all your responses. You're right, my doc can't know if I am fit for service, I guess I just want this more than any thing. Anyways, all I can do is hope for the best. Good luck to those in the process.


----------



## natalie722

Hello,

What are the standards for blood pressure, heart rate, respiration rate etc. for the medical?

Thank you!


----------



## mariomike

natalie722 said:
			
		

> What are the standards for blood pressure, heart rate, respiration rate etc. for the medical?



Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards (CFP 154)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page


----------



## natalie722

Thank you, but I was wondering more in terms of numbers - i.e. heart rate must be between X and Y, BP must be between X and Y, resps must be between X and Y....


----------



## sarahsmom

There are no absolutes. They look at the big picture.


----------



## ModlrMike

natalie722 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> What are the standards for blood pressure, heart rate, respiration rate etc. for the medical?
> 
> Thank you!



You must have all three.

Seriously though, as long as you're not tachycardic, and have a reasonable blood pressure - typically less than 135/85, you should be good to go. That being said, there's no absolute standard, so everything is evaluated in context.


----------



## natalie722

Great, thank you so much!


----------



## Seanadams

Honestly I wouldn't worry, chances are you'll have high bp just because your nervous about your bp. Theyll just keep taking readings until your in the normal range


----------



## medicineman

Seanadams said:
			
		

> Honestly I wouldn't worry, chances are you'll have high bp just because your nervous about your bp. Theyll just keep taking readings until your in the normal range



...or until there's brain matter leaking out of your ears.  They'll only take a few readings - if it's up, they'll likely refer you back to your doc for some proper serial follow ups to be sure.

MM


----------

